# Outer Banks Report



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

Got back from the outer banks yesterday, fished 3 nights, into the early morning, Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. It was a great time for the most part, but I was dissapointed that there were so many rude people, on the Nags Head pier that was a group of kids around my age that were very annoying, they were even out there smoking weed, and drinking, and they are only like 16-17yr old. Then there were some older guys out there trying to boss everyone around and tell everyone how to fish and from what I saw they were very ignorant about fishing. Then Friday morning on the Avalon pier, a guy came out there and starting cussing and fussing at us saying we were not suppose to move the little benches around, and we had not even moved them at all, and he fussed at us saying we "had too many Damn poles on the pier" and we had never been there before and didn't know the pole limit, and all we had was 2 poles (total) more than the limit, just a couple bait poles that weren't in the water. We obey the rules on the piers and don't mind being told something, but there was no need for him to act the way he did. Saturday morning, a different older guy came out there on the Avalon pier and did the same exact thing and this time we didn't even have any extra poles or anything.

As far as the fishing goes, it was pretty slow, Thursday night we didn't get anything but a few skates, Friday night, I caught 2 sharks, around 3-4ft I guess. And Saturday night we fished down at Buxton off the point for the first time, and my Dad got about a 4ft shark, and that was the only good bite all night. I don't know what was wrong, we fished until morning out there as well, and nobody caught anything from what I saw. The people down around Buxton seemed a lot nicer and more serious about fishing.

Other than that, we caught some Blue fish off the piers the two mornings we were out there.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont know why they call Nags Head the Outer Banks...its a disgrace IMHO...too much like Myrtle Beach. 

On the bright side, sorta, it's great to see you have a good attitude with all that negativity. Things will eventually go good for ya if ya keep going down


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> I dont know why they call Nags Head the Outer Banks...its a disgrace IMHO...too much like Myrtle Beach.
> 
> On the bright side, sorta, it's great to see you have a good attitude with all that negativity. Things will eventually go good for ya if ya keep going down



Yes I know, from now on we know to definitely go down around Buxton from around the beginning of the trip. My Dad and I love fishing, and usually really like the other people fishing, but it was just terrible out there, I actually only talked about half of the rude people in my report, there were a lot of other guys that were rude to us, I don't understand though, we did nothing wrong. The point was fun because we didn't have a lot of people around us ruining the good time, we could relax for a change.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

From your attitude I doubt you will, but dont let a few douchebags put a sour taste in your mouth. Whever you go, whatever you do in life along the way you will meet douchebags. They come and they go, so keep your head up and keep fishing hard. 

Not all people down in the naggs head area are crap thou.... Only time ive ever been pulled in NC was in naggs head and I got off with a written warning so ill stand up for that officer. There are good peas amongst the podsopcorn:


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> From your attitude I doubt you will, but dont let a few douchebags put a sour taste in your mouth. Whever you go, whatever you do in life along the way you will meet douchebags. They come and they go, so keep your head up and keep fishing hard.
> 
> Not all people down in the naggs head area are crap thou.... Only time ive ever been pulled in NC was in naggs head and I got off with a written warning so ill stand up for that officer. There are good peas amongst the podsopcorn:


Oh trust me, I know what you mean about them being everywhere, it's just usually it's not other fisherman that act that way from my expierences. My family is originally from Florida mostly, so I've spent a ton of time on the piers down there and can say I've only had like 1 encounter with a rude person and it was wierd because then he was nice to me after fussing at me....lol

I'm not trying to put everyone down that's from that area or anything eithier, I know there are great people in that area as well.

We will keep fishing hard though, and next time we are down in the area maybe we can meet up with some people off this site or something, I know most people here would be great to fish with.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I cant say Ive ever really had any issues on the Outer Banks piers except for frisco pier once w/ that little annoying kid, but I am sure the day will come


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

sounds like you ran into Howard on Avalon. If he does not have room to drive the golf cart out and back, he throws a fit. As for having too many rods, the guy who sold you the pier pass should have stopped you right there before you even got on the deck. I don't mind anyone fishing, but it can be very difficult when one person takes up a large section of real estate on the pier with a bunch of rods that they can't keep up with. I can't think of how many times I have seen a big fish lost getting tangled up in an unmonitored bottom rig off the side of the pier.


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

French said:


> sounds like you ran into Howard on Avalon. If he does not have room to drive the golf cart out and back, he throws a fit. As for having too many rods, the guy who sold you the pier pass should have stopped you right there before you even got on the deck. I don't mind anyone fishing, but it can be very difficult when one person takes up a large section of real estate on the pier with a bunch of rods that they can't keep up with. I can't think of how many times I have seen a big fish lost getting tangled up in an unmonitored bottom rig off the side of the pier.



That was probably him.....I agree it's aggrevating to have someone taking up a whole section of pier, my dad and I had 3 big poles each and a sabiki pole that wasn't being used and the limit was 3 poles per person so we had an extra pole, we also only had two big poles each that were actually in the water. By the time we got there the first night they had closed though so everyone was walking on the side, then we had to pay in the morning.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Lets see, you fished two piers and had issues at both of them. Hmmmm, does that tell me anything?







TreednNC said:


> I dont know why they call Nags Head the Outer Banks...its a disgrace IMHO...too much like Myrtle Beach.


TreednNC, if you don't like Nags Head don't come back. We'll call you when we miss you.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Everyone that fishes piers KNOWS*

There is a "Pecking order"... This has gone on forever.. I first started pier fishing in the seventys.. They looked me down stem ta stern,and ragged the devil outta me...  That's the name of the game,deal with it as I did.. 
One thing's for sure,you'll learn a lot from those crotchity ole rascals,ya just gotta put in your time...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OBX_Nomad said:


> Lets see, you fished two piers and had issues at both of them. Hmmmm, does that tell me anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nomad, stick to picking on FA, ya start ragging popular members and ya might get in trouble again...


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

There is a pecking order so to speak.... a good reason I quit pier fishing.... Im there to catch fish, not fall into a category of ranking amongst people. Im on the same level of sand with everyone else when the suds are involved. not to mention plenty of beach. Plus ide like to think surf fishings more of a challenge, but im sure many disagree....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sea2aeS said:


> There is a pecking order so to speak.... a good reason I quit pier fishing.... Im there to catch fish, not fall into a category of ranking amongst people. Im on the same level of sand with everyone else when the suds are involved. not to mention plenty of beach. Plus ide like to think surf fishings more of a challenge, but im sure many disagree....


 There are a lot of folks that feel that way..


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

DD hit the nail..there is a pecky order on the OBX piers,but as he said the more they see yu,the more friendly they become..It's just the way it is.I am not saying its's right,but it's jus the way..


I also have ot say that coming on here talkin about what the young kids or anyone else was doing is not the way either.I understand your frustration,but pies consist of a alot of stuff people are not going to like,but that is the way it is.

The piers are not for the nontolerant or people that don't like or can stand choice adjectives..

I grew up on a pier and they all seem the same to me and i hope they never try and change that.

DON"T worry..even the regulars get cussed every now and again..

As far as nice people on the Point and a nice experience...Come back in prime time Drum season..then say that...:beer:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I dont know why they call Nags Head the Outer Banks...its a disgrace IMHO...too much like Myrtle Beach. 


TreedNC, you aint gotta bash my town man.


----------



## seaBreeze (Oct 4, 2006)

...well.....i don't post too much, and been outa the saltwater game since the early 90's...recently have came back and peirs are my forte......started back last fall at ocean isle peir and my 3 late fall trips were fantastic....people fantastic, pierhouse friendly and helpful and the locals a great bunch of people as you could ever find to represent the ole north state since Barney and Andy....

i know about the pecking order, especially if you fish frisco, avalon, rodanthe...usually back in the 70's it was people from VA (that was the on the street joke for anyone who didn't have any manners...i have met a lot of fine people from VA)....usually the king fisher locals were the ones you did not want to offend....i remember a rather rude man from VA beach who was using the wrong gear and offering "advice" to anyone within earshot..and that included about everyone...anyhow this fellow gets lucky enuff to hook a snake...about 15lbs or so...at the same time there was a little girl of about 11 years old and she hangs a SMOKER....well, the poor man with the snake started bellyaching about no one helping him deck his fish...we were all trying help the 11 year old girl get her first king and a HUGE one at that....it took two rope gaffs to get the girl 's king in, and i think it went around 40lb....finally, one of the locals had had enuff of the VA man's crying and cut his line...the VA man started to do something but about 10 other locals dropped thier rods and started over to where the VA man was at...well, after some threats of throwing the guy off the end of the peir, the VA man finally came to his senses and decided he had a day of it already and left the scene...

lesson i learned that day was it pays to be respectful to the locals..after all, we are pretty much a guest at their house....but after you show up a few times, give everyone thier props, you may get an opportunity to be a welcomed local but it takes time...i remember fishing off Rondathe pier and they were making repairs at the end...the seas were gettin' up and one of the piles had broken lose and was trailing a 30' piece of rope....the $1,000.00 pole was heading out to sea on the tide and I was able to snag the rope and pull the rope in where the construction crew could get to it and secure the pile...they were pretty happy with the help, bought me a 6 pack for the trouble, and i was always a welcome face any time i went back...

...my only claim to fame at that peir was catching a maine lobster off the end and promptly having the game warden telling me that he needed to confiscate my chicken lobster for a "test"...i asked him what kind of a test (since see'n iwas a young wihipper snapper and thought maybe there was some regulation I did not know about)..the Game Warden told me it was a taste test! i went home, ate the lobster and came back the next week and gave them my results...i may still be on the catch board, right up there with Elvin Hooper's big monster drum and all those other legendary fish...i am holding what i beleive the only maine lobster caught on the OBX! 

..careful what you wish for, it might turn out to be a good story!

:fishing:


----------



## ezz-ed (Jan 6, 2004)

*pier fishing*

i fished kitty hawk from 1963 until it went down and the moved to avalon. after you get to know people all piers are the same. one thing is most locals will be in the shore break or out on the end Most people i know will always try to help someone but if they act like a jerk then you can forget it including netting or gaff a fish just my 2 cents


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Is pier social order always right? Maybe, maybe not but they are as they are and usally for a reason. They teach many good lessons that life in the world has quickly passed by, you don't always start off int he world as #1 so on the pier you fish and sit back and listen to the older guys and learn (dad always told me thats why ya have 2 ears and 1 mouth, listen twice as much as ya talk,,, yea I know I failed)
Nowdays they will have ya believe everyone sould be equal,,, WRONG,,, put your time in, add some splinters to your feet, show a little respect to the old farts and make lots of mistakes to give everyone a good laugh and next thing ya know POOF your one of the Good ol boys.

I had put some time in on Grandview pier and had tried to learn what I could till one morning the Good ol boys showed up while I had been there all night and had my heaver out and small bait pole,, the one guy baited up his first rod and casted out then his second rod and was working on his third when he looked at me and said "Cant you read the sign that says no bait fishing beyond the white line I said Yup its right below where it says Only 2 Poles" everyone had a big ol laugh and poof I was welcomed into the family.

Am I saying it's always right,,, but it is as it is for a reason.

Stick with it and don't give up, stand your pier ground.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

If you are a tourist, like most fishermen who visit NC are, and you only go there a week or two every year, how many years do you have to go to a pier and spend your tourist dollars before the peckers like you?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> There is a "Pecking order"... This has gone on forever.. I first started pier fishing in the seventys.. They looked me down stem ta stern,and ragged the devil outta me...  That's the name of the game,deal with it as I did..
> One thing's for sure,you'll learn a lot from those crotchity ole rascals,ya just gotta put in your time...


Seems to me, everyone's got a right to fish a pier, even at the end of the pier, you pay your money, but bottom line is you should know what you're doing. 

There's a method to the 'madness' and whether regular local or one week a year 'touron', you should abide by the rules and method. If you're going to a gun fight, don't bring a knife, same as the end of the pier. They're after bigger fish and you should be equipped similarly and be able to hold your own. 

People can be surly and people can be friendly, just give 'em time. Spend some time, watch and learn, ask questions...take mental notes. :beer:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Heck! I was on OVP not long ago with my pier cart and I was backing it up to the rail when "Puerto Rico" (some of you know him), starts givin me s*** about how im gonna hit my reels on the rail and he's yelling at me so I stopped, set my cart down, leaned over at him and asked " Do you mind if I destroy MY OWN REELS? (with a big smile of course) he quickly responded, " I like you bro....they call me Rico......and that was it! Like Shooter said....one of the boys.....hung out most of the day with em and we didnt catch a thing, cept a buzz  :beer:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Surf Fish said:


> If you are a tourist, like most fishermen who visit NC are, and you only go there a week or two every year, how many years do you have to go to a pier and spend your tourist dollars before the peckers like you?


 There's lots of tourist that go to these piers and are accepted... Many were on Frisco yrs ago that had only stayed a week or so each yr.. The faces became familiar,and they played the game (watched and learned).. Not only did they fish the end,but became rather successful at it as well.. I'm one of those folks you're speaking of,not the "head pecker" mindya,but drop in my 2cents to help someone once and a while.. 

There is limited space on a pier,unlike the beach,and folks have to tolerate one another fishin elbow to elbow.. At times,folks that have fished there dern near forever get a little crotchity.. As has been stated though,most every person I met when I started plankin was gruff on the outside,and on the inside the nicest,most helpful person you would every want to meet.. Learned most of what little I know now from plankin.. Learned most of my knots,how to play a fish,tackle to use,and most of all how to get along with other fishermen that are enjoying the same little bit of space alloted to us on the end...

As Rob said,fish the Point on a good drum night,then come back and tell me how rude plankers are... 

OBTW,I fish the Point for big drum RARELY,there is a reason...


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

It's been a long time since I was in NC fishing. Late 70's, early 80's we made a lot of trips to the Nags Head pier, but I don't remember the pecking problem back then. Maybe I was too busy fishing to notice. 

I imagine it's pretty crowded now, they had just built the "bypass" road back then, probably have a bypass road for the bypass road by now....


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've fished a few piers, and honestly I've never been through too much of the pecking order thing. When I started out king fishing on B.I.P the first 3 times I was there three different old timers watched me and made sure I did alright. In all my pier fishing experience the only people I've seen really get hassled were idiots, and myself for shark fishing (arguable idiocy I.M.O).


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Big Worm said:


> TreedNC, you aint gotta bash my town man.


Big Worm, don't feel so bad, you could live near Mooresville.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Nomad, stick to picking on FA, ya start ragging popular members and ya might get in trouble again...



Cdog, FA has been so [email protected] "pleasant" lately that I was forced to find someone elses feathers to hackle. ;-)


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

fish militia said:


> I also have ot say that coming on here talkin about what the young kids or anyone else was doing is not the way either.I understand your frustration,but pies consist of a alot of stuff people are not going to like,but that is the way it is.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I have no problem with what they were doing actually (I have some family that smokes pot) it's the fact they were out there doing it, they should not be doing that in public and I don't see anything wrong with me saying something about it. Not trying to be rude or anything, I understand what you are saying also.


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> There is a "Pecking order"... This has gone on forever.. I first started pier fishing in the seventys.. They looked me down stem ta stern,and ragged the devil outta me...  That's the name of the game,deal with it as I did..
> One thing's for sure,you'll learn a lot from those crotchity ole rascals,ya just gotta put in your time...



Alright, I hadn't said anything yet, but now I will, we also had X-Tool Pliers stolen from us, and various rigs and lures, mostly Sabiki's, now what does this have to do with Pecking order? I don't understand this, apparently you have to be on a certain social level at these piers to be treated with some common respect?

If what you're saying is true I can promise you I will not be returning to those piers, I don't want to be accepted into a "Club" that consist of people like that, if that's what it takes to be treated like a human-being.

We fish Freshwater mostly for big Blue Catfish and Stripers (On that note, you can watch me on the Sportsman channel starting this October on a show called Catfishing America)....back to the point though, we used to fish at one Dam before we got our boat that gets VERY crowded, a lot of people fishing there are from other areas and we've never seen them before, some we talked to from visiting from other states, etc. We never treated them any different than we did other people that had been fishing out there a long time....I know it's a different situation but I think it should be like that everywhere, everyone at that dam treated people with respect.

My Dad spent years at the OBX, he worked on a commercial boat that is now a Charter ("Good Times Charters") so by no means is he a tourist to that area, he's been fishing there since a kid.

I fished that area some when I was younger and don't remember any bad expierences though, and I always fished the ends of the piers, not with small poles eithier, my rods and reels were bigger than most of the guys out there, so I wasn't ever out there wasting space or in the way or anything like that.

I'm a nice kid, and my Dad's a nice guy, there's no reason for anyone to have trouble with us, we don't cause any trouble, break rules, or anything, I'm sorry but I have to disagree with the majority of you, they are out of line to treat anyone like they did, I don't care if they were born on the pier and been fishing there since then it doesn't give them a right to act like they own it, we pay the same fees they do to get on.

Sorry, I wasn't trying to come across as a jerk or anything, and as I stated I have nothing against the area or the locals, only the people that we ran into. I know there are tons of GREAT people down there as we've ran into them as well in our years fishing there, I'm sure everyone that posted in this thread is great people and would love to fish with any of you.

Zakk


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh*

...jez because you have one bad experience at anything you can't make blanket statements condemning something across the board.

I've been on many piers and have had many good experiences. I've had zero bad ones! The typical pier fisherman is gregarious and as friendly as they come and most love to see youngsters catching fish. However, youngsters all jacked up on reefer or beer stirring up problems are likely to be confronted head on!

Same as with the infamous Point. You go out there, act like you have some sense, be courteous and you'll be okay. Go any other way and be ready for whats coming to ya. Trouble finds trouble. It's just natural for it to be that way. 

And as far as a genuine azhol goes, they are everywhere and you just have to overlook them. They were wronged in some way in their life and they want to take it out on everyone else and they refuse to be happy....and that's something you can't fix with a friendly smile, but you can pray for 'em.


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

Didn't mean to offend anyone or anything, just stating my view on it. We treated everyone with respect but sure didn't get any back!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

OK people help me out if there is a pecking order on the piers then what does a person who knows how to fish, but want to fish from a pier during his vacation do so not to offend the regulars


----------



## Hopper (Jun 17, 2002)

I have fished many of the piers up and down the NC coast and have never had an issue with anybody but have seen some on the recieving end of a bad time. But I have observed that on rivers and lakes as well. What I am seeing is more people everywhere being more rude no matter if it is on the water, in a restaurant, or at a store. It seems to be a reflection of our society. Like I told my daughter the other day when we were discussing a similar issue, you need to focus on the postive and be a shining light to those you encounter. It may catch on.

Don't give up on the piers. There is hardly anything more beautiful than watching the sun come up while standing on the planks with a rod in your hand.


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

cocoflea said:


> OK people help me out if there is a pecking order on the piers then what does a person who knows how to fish, but want to fish from a pier during his vacation do so not to offend the regulars


I wished I had asked this question before I went, although, from what I'm seeing there is no way to avoid it!


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

Hopper said:


> I have fished many of the piers up and down the NC coast and have never had an issue with anybody but have seen some on the recieving end of a bad time. But I have observed that on rivers and lakes as well. What I am seeing is more people everywhere being more rude no matter if it is on the water, in a restaurant, or at a store. It seems to be a reflection of our society. Like I told my daughter the other day when we were discussing a similar issue, you need to focus on the postive and be a shining light to those you encounter. It may catch on.
> 
> Don't give up on the piers. There is hardly anything more beautiful than watching the sun come up while standing on the planks with a rod in your hand.


I like your perspective, we will definitely not give up on the piers, because you are right, there is nothing more beautiful than being out on the end of the pier during sunrise. I still don't agree with this "Pecking order" thing, but you're right it's best to focus on the positive side of things, I was blowing off steam more than anything when I posted the thread as it was still really bothering me a lot, mainly because my expectations were better, like I said the previous trips down there were awesome.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Believe me Kastmaster Jr.. If you came on any pier I was on with the attitude you say you had,I'd help you, if needed, in anyway I could... 
NONE of these "Peckin order folks" that I knew would steal from anyone at anytime.What's up with that?? 

That's puzzling,unless it was some folks that hyjacked the end the day you were out there.. I've seen this happen more than once as well.. Had many times when I had a feeling there would be some good fishing to be had,and ambled out to the end only to find a bunch a ill mannered jerks out there,and not one soul that I knew.. These werent regulars,they came from Lord knows where..They'd have the end lock stock and barrell tied up with rigs so there was no castin or even a place to put your rod. I'd cast out and they looked at me like I killed their first born because I sat my rod down beside their two or three rods?? 

The lack of respect is normal for some regulars till they get to know you and the way you fish.. Yeap,that's everywhere,not just on piers,but beaches and BOATS as well..

*BUT..* 
Mind you,I have fished piers off and on for many yrs.,never ran into any "regulars" that would have done what they did to you...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*As would I DD*

But JR. its summer time what do you expect???? The "Regulars" are not the same "regulars" that you would see during the main fishing season... Sorry bout your bad experience.. But if things bothered you, you should have taken care of it while you were there.. Stealing has no place any where and should be niped in the bud.. I don't think that you got the true local vibe, cause son it ain't like that.. Most of these guys would give you the shirt off their backs and then some.. JAM


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Believe me Kastmaster Jr.. If you came on any pier I was on with the attitude you say you had,I'd help you, if needed, in anyway I could...
> NONE of these "Peckin order folks" that I knew would steal from anyone at anytime.What's up with that??
> 
> That's puzzling,unless it was some folks that hyjacked the end the day you were out there.. I've seen this happen more than once as well.. Had many times when I had a feeling there would be some good fishing to be had,and ambled out to the end only to find a bunch a ill mannered jerks out there,and not one soul that I knew.. These werent regulars,they came from Lord knows where..They'd have the end lock stock and barrell tied up with rigs so there was no castin or even a place to put your rod. I'd cast out and they looked at me like I killed their first born because I sat my rod down beside their two or three rods??
> ...


I hear you man, I have a better idea of what you're saying now about the pecking order thing, we can handle some reasonable "ribbing" or whatever ya want to call it, but these people were just really out of line, the pliers were stolen from Avalon pier though when all of the more mature people were out there! Those guys out there fishing were not bad, they didn't say anything to us at all and just did thier own thing which was pinrigging/kingfishing......but there was one kid out there that was by our stuff when us and everyone else was getting some Bluefish off the end of the pier, of course I did not even expect anyone to think of stealing the stuff we had in our tackle bag, I mean they are just an old pair of the X-tool plastic pliers, and some sabiki rigs and a couple cheap jigs or something.

Now, last time we were down, we fished Frisco pier one day and those people were very cool, there was only one guy off the end that day, and he was very nice, he was pinrigging and the huge sharks were swarming, it was just a great day, and that's how it's mostly been everytime I've been before that's why I was so dissapointed this time, but now I see it sounds like some people that are definitely not regulars.

Next time we are coming down I'll let you all know and maybe we can fish together, would be a great time, I'm sure.




JAM said:


> But JR. its summer time what do you expect???? The "Regulars" are not the same "regulars" that you would see during the main fishing season... Sorry bout your bad experience.. But if things bothered you, you should have taken care of it while you were there.. Stealing has no place any where and should be niped in the bud.. I don't think that you got the true local vibe, cause son it ain't like that.. Most of these guys would give you the shirt off their backs and then some.. JAM


I certainly understand the situation now, as you can read up above, plus I was kinda venting about the whole situation.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Good post Kenny.*

You girls listen to Kenny. He's been thar, doneit and is still standing. DD, I've been fishin Avalon for years. Never had a thing stolen. Ask anyone on the end to watch your stuff and it's good as done. Not to prevent a theft, only to keep a pole from going in the drink. You folks have to realize two things. First, the regulars are season pass holders. They have as gooda gear as money can buy or they can afford. The 20 year old I'm standing beside, was 7/8/9 years old the other day. And now growed up. And one helluva fisherman to boot. The end can size up a fisherman in 30 seconds, And iffen you want to makem nervous, then walk out, get between 4 or 5 rods with a 9/10' spinnig rod and an Okuma Wally World special with 15# line and no shocker, wid a 6/8 oz. missle on the end. Then turns his rig upside down and starts crankin. Hello yes, they get nervous. So do I. Paid my dues. Hooked a big fat albert on a jigger one day, when a lotta guys were pinning. Saw it was gonna get in a rig, so cut my line. One of the regulars[as you call them] came over and asked why I had cut off. I grinned and told him he already knew the answer. He grinned back and that was it. The guy fishin the rig I was gettin ready to trash, walked over and said it was a shame to get broke off on an albert that big, and then he grinned. Kenny probably knows twice as many guys out there as I do, but the ones I know, I'll fish widem any time. And anybody that wants to learn will never have better teachers than the ole crusties[and young] on the end. And, size don't mean a hill of ch!t on the tee. I realize I pay for a week pass, and hate to be told where I can and can't fish. But, Avalon is clearly marked. At certain times of the year when traffic is light, this rule is construed to be used to the advantage of those present. I've done it myself. Tellum again Kenny!!!!! wdbrand.


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

Like I said, I guess it wasn't the little 'end of the pier club' that stole our stuff. However that's who was mostly fishing out there as far as I know when our pliers were stolen, it was all guys pin rigging, one of them was named Romeo or something like that and was a humerous fellow, we had them sitting on the top of our tackle bag because we had been using them, then all of the sudden we could not find them anymore, I was thinking maybe someone just used them or something and looked around but did not find them, then we noticed some of our rigs and lures were also gone.

Seems like I keep getting bashed about what I posted, when I was just venting and posting exactly what they did to us, sorry if it offends any of you, but I was just saying how I felt. And if is acceptable to treat people like that, then that's really a shame. The pier employees coming out there and fussing and cussing at us like that is not called for.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Kenny, a funny thing jest hit me.*

Don't know how old you were when you first migrated out to the end, but sooner or later, I nose you pulled a cooler wid some cold ones in it. You ever notice how thirsty those ole pharts got about the time you got set up? Awhile back[too many years] somebody would say" Damned, I'm thirsty, but this ole knee is givin me a fit. I'd fish out a cold round and hand it to him. Much obliged,what does I owe ya? Around the middle of the week, it got to be a habit. I finally said,ole man "a two inch drain pipe couldn't have funneled that beer down as quick. The end got on their knees on that one. wdbrand.


----------



## awwright (Dec 7, 2005)

*piers*

I've surf and pier fished for years and I really enjoy the solitude of walking on a beach, finding the hole & trying to find the fish. If it's slow, you can still enjoy diggin sandfleas and watching the waves crash. Piers have their place in my heart, but generally they're trashy & packed with drunk folks & rudeness abounds!


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I have been thinking of*

getting into pin-rigging. I want to do it. I have manners and hope the others around me will if I ever go. I am not going to let all this talk of a pecking order discourage me. I will take it into consideration as I walk to the end of the pier, and set up. If it makes someone mad that I want to fish then I will do all I can to change that. BUT I WILL GO FISHING!! I will try to respect and hopefully learn from those that know what is going on. Pecking order be damned, I'll fish and show respect. I'm not going to stay at home and wish I was fishing cause of a pecking order. I know how bad a tourist on the beach can mess it up for those that know how to fish (probably all too well.) So I will try to be part of the solution, and not part of the problem.


Now, having said that, anyone want to take and show me how to pin rig?


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

No matter where you end up in life, there is a pecking order. The playground as a kid, to the new bar when you're in your 20's, all the way up to the poker table at the old age home. Fishing is no different.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

MarineCorpsSgt said:


> No matter where you end up in life, there is a pecking order. The playground as a kid, to the new bar when you're in your 20's, all the way up to the poker table at the old age home. Fishing is no different.


 Well said... 

WD,I bet Wakin gets a kick out'n your shanagans,just keep yer Koolaid away from him.. 

Beachcaster,get as much info as you can on these boards about pinriggin,and get on out there and do it.. Stay off to the side,get your feet wet,listen to the folks in the know,and GO FOR IT!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Waken is known fer partakin.*

wdbrand.


----------



## seaBreeze (Oct 4, 2006)

....all this anti social obervations of peir pecking orders got me to a thinkin" about this song:

Jimmy Buffett - Tampico Trauma Lyrics

I must look a mess I must admit
But I have been traveling quite a bit
South of the border where the law and order
Is kept by Federales who just grin
And tell you they just want to be your friend
They tell you they just want to be your friend
I left for Tampico last July
I jumped off that boat I almost died

There to greet us were pretty senioritas
I swore that I would not go home them
All those lovely ladies were my friends
All those sweet chiquitas they don't pretend
Como estas, Senorita?

That is all I really want to say
I was thrown out of the country yesterday
You see I was drinkin' doubles
Causin' lots of trouble
When the man looked in the window of the bar and he grinned
And said if you come back we just may not be your friend
I don't want to see you around here again
You come back next time we may not pretend
Hi Dee Ho Boys! 

:fishing:


----------



## ezz-ed (Jan 6, 2004)

*pin fishing*

i started fishing avalon after kh went down- i have yet to see anyone ask for help on rigging or what rod and reels to use and not get help.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

I’d have to agree with Ezz-Ed on that one, most ppl fishing on any pier will give a helping hand to anyone who just asks. I’ve been fishing at Nags Head and the OBX piers for 12 years now and have never really had any major problems. One thing I wish the piers would do is screen potential fishermen to see if they know how to cast. The first time you cross me I’ll help you and laugh about it, the second time it happens I’ll help you once again, but the third time…..well now your just taking away from my fishing time so I’m just going to cut your line and say sorry for your loss, tho I’ve never had to do that yet.


----------

